# Which la pavoni to go for?



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi all,

So it's taken me all of a few days being a member on this forum to decide that I want a la pavoni. I just don't want to repeat the mistake I made when buying my gaggia classic and buying a model that I now regret a bit(should've gone pre 2015)

So can anyone tell me the differences between the pre-millenium models and post?

Which model is the one to go for?

I generally make a 1 flat white a day during the week and 2 on weekends. It will be very rare that I need to make more than 2 cups back to back, but planning on keeping the gaggia for when guests come around.

Also prices seem to have quite a big variance, I'm assuming this is due to some models being more desirable than others. Im looking for a used machine.

Your comments and suggestions are appreciated


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I have, and have only ever used a pre millennium Professional, so my thoughts carry that caveat.

When at your stage, my research made me realise (and confirmed by others) that the models are all basically the same in function and main components but some have more glitter, whistles and bells!

The Pro ( as does the other more glamorous models) has a larger water capacity than the Europiccola. Both models work best at the upper range of the tank capacity so the smaller tank shows its limitations earlier, whilst still being capable.

The post millennium has a slightly wider porta filter and basket and therefore also requires a different size tamper.

The big deal is the the models with a pressure gauge are easier to work with. You do not have to listen for the steam release valve opening to know its up to heat and pressure.

I think you probably get more bang for your buck if you buy a pre millennium model that is in overall good condition, leaving some £s in the budget to give it a thorough service. Check here for a guide on service part prices.

I am no engineer wizard, but I have managed it twice with guidance from existing threads on the forum and help from @jimbojohn55 @coffeechap @El carajillo to name a few!

What is good condition.?

I would take particular care on checking the base inside and out----rust here can be major surgery. Check also that the boiler is firm to the base and does not rotate. Again, major surgery. Use a penlight to look into the boiler for limescale. Moderate scale can easily be removed along with a full service, but its absence may indicate how much care its previous users have given!

I am sure others will chip in with more details, have fun with your search.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I have the Millennium version, and found it to be quite easy to use. No need to keep switching it on and off as with older models. Temp stability seams OK with mine as well. I 'upgraded' if you can call it that, from a Gaggia Classic and would say it was a big improvement over the Classic when you get it right. It's a steep learning curve using a manual lever, but very satisfying when you 'pull' a shot (you can't technically pull a shot on a pump machine) and you have the ability to pressure profile to a certain degree. There are special pressure gauges available that replace the piston rod that show the pressure at the group head. Also the steaming capability is far better than a Classic, and would recommend sourcing a single hole tip.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Agree with the above, all can be salvaged, with a little time and patience you can get them working as new, the 77-99 models are the easiest to work on, the proffetional is just a slightly larger boiler and a gauge but sells for alot more, the europiccola is the one to go for and add a gauge for £30 if you want to.

Whatever you get they will keep most of Thier value and are fairly bullet proof.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks for the input. So I think I'm going to go on the hunt for a pre millennium model. I quite like the idea of having the professional but I guess my choice will be dependent on what's available and the prices.

I've never worked on a machine before, but have played around with cars quite a bit, so I'm capable of following a guide when it comes to repairs/maintenance.

Would something like a mazzer super jolly be up to the task as a grinder? Or would I need something better?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Fez said:


> Thanks for the input. So I think I'm going to go on the hunt for a pre millennium model. I quite like the idea of having the professional but I guess my choice will be dependent on what's available and the prices.
> 
> I've never worked on a machine before, but have played around with cars quite a bit, so I'm capable of following a guide when it comes to repairs/maintenance.
> 
> Would something like a mazzer super jolly be up to the task as a grinder? Or would I need something better?


SJ should be fine. I used a Major with mine, a little bigger (not by much) but better and not much more.










This was a bit overkill, but made lovely espresso...


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Rhys said:


> This was a bit overkill, but made lovely espresso...


That's a beast! What is that?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's an ek43


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

@coffeechap I'm new here so not sure if it was a once off in other threads I've read, but do you sell la pavoni machines?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@Fez I will have a couple serviced and ready to go in the next couple of weeks, I can let you know nearer the time


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

@Fez definitely worth checking out some of the vintage levers from coffee chap


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

urbanbumpkin said:


> @Fez definitely worth checking out some of the vintage levers from coffee chap


Thanks, I've been in touch with him via pm


----------

